# Would you take the shot......be honest



## gooseblaster (Sep 2, 2009)

The other day i had nothing to do so i decided to go back and look through old photos of deer killed on this forum. I came across one picture of a real nice deer that a fellow shot in the ear ( atleast it looked like it becuase it was missing an ear and had blood running down the side of it's head). 

In the back ground was corn, so i was thinking that the deer just had his head poked out of the corn and the guy couldn't wait. Maybe he was comfortable taking the shot. 

Then it got me thinking because this is my first year hunting archery. I will be hunting with my father-in-law and he tells me stroies of real nice deer where they hunt but they rarely get a shot off because the sagebrush is so tall and dense, that when you see the deer a lot of the time it is either thier head or rear end. He nevers shoot because he isn't comfortable with the shot even though he is real handy with a bow.

So my question is how many out there would take the shot in the ear? I sure as heck would not, but it looked like it has payed for one person. I think that it should be illegal but who am i say where one can shoot at a deer. :roll:


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

My best buck was shot at 12 yards right in the temple for the same scenario you just mentioned. I don't think I would take a texas heart shot but a good close head shot is good for me. I figure I practice enough to make a 12 yard head shot.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

There are a lot of viable shot placements on a deer besides the classic "behind the shoulder double lung shot". A reasonably close head shot, neck, or even the "texas heart shot" is leathal. If you know the anatomy of the animal you are hunting, and can place your broadhead where it will sever a major artery or vein, you will kill the animal. Recovering the animal may be a different matter. If you have the skills or technology (blood trailing dog) to track the wounded game, your chances of being successful are greatly increased. If you are comfortable taking the shot, do it. But you may not want to brag about it on the forum.


----------



## gooseblaster (Sep 2, 2009)

Makes sense Loke. I am still trying to form "my opinion" of hunting with archery equipment. I mean some say it fine ethically to shoot out to 100 yards while others think 40 to 50 yards max. Maybe aplpinebowman also agree if youre comfortable ...why not. 

Also what is the "texas heart shot"? i haven't heard that term before.


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

TEXAS-HEART-SHOT means right up the pooper to the heart.


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2011)

it depends on alot of things, including a guys set up and abilities. ive shot deer in the head before with a bow, just because thats the only shot they would give me. ive also shot them up the tail pipe. the ones i @ss whacked (if hit properly) dont go very far at all before they fall over. the ones shot in the head (once again, if hit in the right spot) tip right over. if your bow has the energy needed to make these shots possible, and you are confident in your shooting skills, go for it. but i believe if it is at all possible for the animal to present you with a broadside or quartering away shot, be patient and wait for it. if a head shot is all you have and you arent 100% sure you can make the shot, dont force a shot and turn a positive experience into a bad one. theres no reason to wound and lose an animal just because you werent patient.

for me, if the deer was 20 yards and closer and the head shot or a rear shot was all i had and that was the only opportunity i would get, yeah i'd probably send an arrow his way. any further then that i would pass and wait for a better shot.


----------



## kailey29us (May 26, 2011)

I can't think of a scenario I would take a texas heart shot, but from 20 yds and closer I would take a head shot. I'm confident enough with my bow and my "skills" I could put the arrow in the right spot on the head.


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

WELL..................


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Oh boy, here we go... :roll: 

A bilateral pneumothorax (if you don't know what that is, look it up) is the ONLY shot option that should be considered on animals when the bow and arrow is the weapon. At any range. If you take any other shot than that, for ANY reason, you're an idiot! See pictures above for proof... Why do you think the people on TV are always waiting for that perfect broadside shot? I'll tell you why, they are practicing ethical, sound, smart, responsible, bowhunting. The ONLY kind that should be on TV. The kind of bowhunting we should ALL be practicing. Ya, I know I sound preachy and overbearing, but the truth is out there fellas. Wake UP!


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Which part of "proper shot placement" did you miss?


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

"Proper Shot Placement" with archery equipment has NEVER included Texas heart shots or shots to the head! EVER!!!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> "Proper Shot Placement has NEVER included Texas heart shots or shots to the head! EVER!!!


Tex is completely off base

when it comes to archery equipment, however he is spot on on this topic. If those pics don't tell the story I don't know what will. As you gain experience, you can better gauge your abilities, but one of my first experience was watching a guy who hit a doe in the head and had her running all over the place with intestines hanging out all over. That was a pretty impactful experience for this young hunter on how Tex is right in that there is only ONE lethal shot. There are those whacky stories about very luckily hitting a vein, my first buck was one of those where he jumped the string and as he turned the femoral artery ended up exactly where the heart was and he did not go far. However, there is no feeling worse than shooting at every buck you see and end up injuring one that you never find. It sounds like your father is a good mentor, if the shot is not there, don't take it. I remember passing on many questionable shots and regretting it until I remembered the doe running around with a broken jaw and intestines running all over the place.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

> Tex is completely off base when it comes to archery equipment


Na, I'm spot on there too. :mrgreen:


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> > Tex is completely off base
> 
> 
> Huh? How?


I think that he just made that comment out of habbit when reading one of your posts. haha :mrgreen:

I agree with Tex O Bobber!

I do not like the "up the butt" shot with a bow. The Paunch is full of wet chewed up branches and such. It will act just like a bag filled target and KILL your penetration. Gut shots are always lethal but often not found as they are difficult to track. Head shots are many times glanced off shots as the skull has some Hard and angled peices. The arrows too often end up in the sinus area instead of the small brain area that is protected by very strong bone. Neck shots are not good as well as they can be very superficial. VITALS is the place to hit critters!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Pass on the shot. wait for a good clean board side shot.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

> Would you take the shot......be honest


No.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

No and I would teach others to do the same. 

It's an ego shot, any way you slice it.


----------



## OKEE (Jan 3, 2008)

Both shots your trying to place a shot in a small area .I've heard the stories. Huge said it "lucky" pass on the shot. Is the texas heart shot even possible with a bow ? think about it ,what's the odds.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

OKEE said:


> Both shots your trying to place a shot in a small area .I've heard the stories. Huge said it "lucky" pass on the shot. Is the texas heart shot even possible with a bow ? think about it ,what's the odds.


Not any kind of odds I am willing to take. I don't care how good of a shot you are with a bow, I wouldn't ever suggest taking head shots or a$$ shots with a bow. I guess I just have never been comfortable sticking any objects in rear ends. :mrgreen: 8) :lol: Now with a rifle, a head shot is one of the best, saves the rest of the meat and is very effective.


----------



## huntinkid (Aug 19, 2009)

i agree with the rifle shot to the head because you either hit it or you miss


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> "Proper Shot Placement" with archery equipment has NEVER included Texas heart shots or shots to the head! EVER!!!


I would never take anything but a boiler-room shot with anything. A rifle, longbow, recurve, crossbow, dartgun, Barnes TSX, compound, spike-toed cowboy boots, Spitball, fixed-blade broadhead or even the almighty expandable broadhead. The lung/heart/liver area is a big area and a pass-through shot is a for-sure kill. There's not debate. Just my thoughts. Chuck.


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2011)

once again, even with a rifle, it all depends on what your using, the angle of the shot and where you hit it. thats the mentality that gets alot of rifle hunters in trouble. they think just because they have a rifle, they can take any shot they want and still be fine. no matter the weapon you are using, it all comes down to the senario, distance, your skills or confidence and setup.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

huntinkid said:


> i agree with the rifle shot to the head because you either hit it or you miss


Nope! Wrong! My dad and I had to shoot a doe muley that ran by with it's lower jaw blown completely off. Boiler-room shots only! Period!

Do I sound opinionated? I'm sorry. I've hunted with co..com...comp..compounds, recurves, longbows, guns and even followed my Dad's footsteps into US Airforce training,(contract only). The one thing that they all taught me was Center-Of Mass! There's a reason for it.


----------



## torowy (Jun 19, 2008)

With a bow, no way. Only the heart/lungs.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

> Nope! Wrong! My dad and I had to shoot a doe muley that ran by with it's lower jaw blown completely off. Boiler-room shots only! Period!


Did the same thing once. I got lucky and was able to track her down and finish the job, but what a mess!


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

I wouldn't take any shot but a boiler room shot. I teach my kids the same thing. I passed up 2 bucks last year on the archery hunt that anyone on this forum would've been happy to take at 25 yards because they had brush covering their vitals. I don't regret it for a second.

In the interest of honesty I've taken stupid shots in the past and felt the guilt of doing so. One still haunts me. Never again.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

bullsnot said:


> I wouldn't take any shot but a boiler room shot. I teach my kids the same thing. I passed up 2 bucks last year on the archery hunt that anyone on this forum would've been happy to take at 25 yards because they had brush covering their vitals. I don't regret it for a second.
> 
> In the interest of honesty I've taken stupid shots in the past and felt the guilt of doing so. One still haunts me. Never again.


Good man! Thanks for passing on good ethics to your kids.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

> In the interest of honesty I've taken stupid shots in the past and felt the guilt of doing so. One still haunts me. Never again.


I think we've ALL done it... And if you haven't yet, you just aint been out in the woods long enough. All we can do is learn from our boo-boo's and move on better men for it.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> > In the interest of honesty I've taken stupid shots in the past and felt the guilt of doing so. One still haunts me. Never again.
> 
> 
> I think we've ALL done it... And if you haven't yet, you just aint been out in the woods long enough. All we can do is learn from our boo-boo's and move on better men for it.


Well said.


----------



## rdoggsilva (Apr 6, 2011)

I have be shooting archery since the mid 60's, always a recurve or longbow and no I would not take the shot. Being in my 60's I have limited my shooting to 25 yards and will wait for a good clean shoot. Even if that means letting the shoot pass.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

rdoggsilva said:


> I have be shooting archery since the mid 60's, always a recurve or longbow and no I would not take the shot. Being in my 60's I have limited my shooting to 25 yards and will wait for a good clean shoot. Even if that means letting the shoot pass.


You'd shoot that far!!?? Ha, joshin' ya. That's my max too, maybe 30 if I'm shooting good.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

IMHO the only ethical place to shoot a big game animal with an arrow is in the chest.


----------



## Snag32 (Sep 11, 2010)

It is our ultimate goal as hunters to take as many variables out of the equation when attempting a quick, clean kill on all animals, showing them honor and respect as a wonderful creation that we are provided to care for. There is no ethical 100 yd shot. Can it be done? Sure. But it is a high risk shot. The animal only has to move slightly and it becomes a miss or worse yet a gut or wounding shot. I archery hunt because I like the challenge of being the best stalker/hunter I can be by having to get close. Those who shoot out past 60yds with a compound do not impress me in the least. Infact I look at them as poor hunters lacking in hunting skills. If they were effective and skilled hunters they would attempt to get much closer to the animal. But instead they value an attempted kill over all else! Our actions as bowhunters is watched by many. It can mean the difference in turning people off to bowhunting or embracing us as ethical and efficient hunters. These same folks may have the opportunity to vote for or against some legislation that will effect us as hunters. 
Kill shots? Yes a head shot or a neck shot can kill a deer just like that 100yd shot. There is kill areas that you can hit and should attempt to position yourself in such a way as to target them. If you can't pull it off...fine. You haven't wounded the animal or taken that high risk shot. There are other days to try again. The goal should not be to attempt a kill at all costs! Let's promote bowhunting in a good light so that we can bring others into this wonderful area of hunting and pass it along to the next generation. Let's not soil it, making others look down upon it.


----------



## gooseblaster (Sep 2, 2009)

Wow guys thanks for all the input!  After some thinking and everything that i have been taught about the outdoors, i don't think i will ever take a head shot or a texas heart shot haha Just the thought of wonding an animal makes me sick and i dont think that any animal deserves or is worth the risk. I'm not to judge anyone who does but please make it count and don't lose the deer, elk, or whatever it might be


----------



## Snag32 (Sep 11, 2010)

:O||:


----------

